# [SOLVED] Dungeon Lords



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

I recently found this old game which I hadn't played in a while and everything worked fine until I tried loading my save game. A message appears at the top saying something or other and it didn't work.(I would check what the message says but I have terrible short term memory and alt+tab makes the game stop working)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

Post the error message.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

please no more bumping
in what OS are you trying to play the game?


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

Okay, I uninstalled and reinstalled and it spontaneously works now. I don't understand how that happens...

Thanks to anyone who was going to help me.

Also, whenever I Alt+tab, it doesn't allow me to get back in the game unless I close it and start over. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried loading again and it didn't work and my computer crashed and I had to reload a restore point... this is pretty bad, is there a patch or something?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

The latest patch I can find for Dungeon Lords is *1.4*

Are you using XP or Vista?


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

Vista.

Also, I'm a little hesitant to try anything that I'm not confident in... since my comp crashed the last time I played >_>

I really need to get a cheap computer that I can test things out on...


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

AH! I just remembered I wrote down the error message, sorry for the delay!

"TerrQuad_ReadTerrObjFileInfo:: INVALID SLOT #36"


----------



## bushwhacker2k (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Dungeon Lords*

Well, I feel monumentally stupid. I reinstalled and turned on 'run as administrator' and it has no problems... thanks for your time, guys


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

good to hear your solved it, enjoy your game


----------

